# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  ¿Cuánta agua consumes al día?

## Jonasino

> Utilizamos mucha agua pero, ¿ha pensado alguna vez en cuánta consume de verdad cada día?
> 
> Según el censo del agua USGS 2005, el consumo medio en EEEU es aproximadamente de 100 galones (310 litros) por persona, o más de 300 galones por familia (1.130 litros). 
> 
> Dado que la disponibilidad anual de agua es limitada, tenemos que reducir nuestro consumo para compartir con la creciente población mundial.
> 
> Podemos reducir nuestro consumo de agua en relación a lo especificado en la tabla. Se puede hacer con: la instalación de inodoros de bajo consumo, el uso de un cabezal de ducha de bajo consumo, cerrar la llave durante el cepillado de dientes, usar menos agua en el jardín.
> 
> Probablemente tengamos que gastar un poco de dinero para ahorrar agua si aplicamos las recomendaciones más comunes. Pero, ¿estamos haciendo lo suficiente? Muchos de nosotros sabemos que numerosas partes del mundo se enfrentan a problemas serios de agua, como el agotamiento o la contaminación, provocando enfermedades, desnutrición, hambre, la extinción de especies etc.
> ...




Fuente:iagua

----------

F. Lázaro (17-ago-2015),frfmfrfm (16-ago-2015),HUESITO (16-ago-2015),Los terrines (15-ago-2015),perdiguera (20-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

Esos datos de consumos de electrodomésticos no los veo correctos o están desactualizados, al menos los del lavavajillas y lavadora. Un lavavajillas actual está entre los 7 y 10 litros, y una lavadora también por el estilo

Saludos

----------


## HUESITO

Si, no son actuales, son disparatados.
El lavavajillas en torno a los 13 l. por lavado y la lavadora sobre los 45 l.

----------


## Jonasino

Veo diferencias entre las cifras de termopar y huesito. Y si miro catálogos de fabricantes aun me lío mas. ¿Alguien tiene cifras confirmadas?

----------


## termopar

No hay ninguna diferencia,  ya ves que no comenté nada más al respecto.  Me imagino que te refieres al consumo de lavadora que yo lo exprese en litros por kg, y huesito en litros por carga.

----------


## termopar

Por poner un ejemplo para que Jonasino se pueda aclarar más: 

-La lavadora de mi casa consume 9460 L/año según norma, se divide por 220 y da 43 litros/carga si se divide por la capacidad, en este caso 8 kg, da 5,37 l/kg. *Casi la mitad* que lo que se indica en la información que has dispuesto.

-El lavavajillas de mi casa consume 1680 L/año según norma, se divide por 280 y da 6 l/carga. *12 veces menos* que lo que se indica en tu link. 

Y seguramente ya habrá electrodomésticos que superen a los míos. Como resumen y yendo al grano. *ESA DOCUMENTACIÓN ESTÁ DESCATALOGADA*

----------

Jonasino (10-sep-2015),NoRegistrado (10-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo le pregunté a mi mujer ayer y viendo que era para aquí, me mandó a tomar por saco.
Le he preguntado a mi hija, y después de mirarlo, que no se había fijado, es prácticamente lo mismos datos que dices.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

